# Sunday Special - the Q Quiz



## luckytrim (Oct 13, 2019)

Sunday Special - the Q Quiz

Don't Mind Your "P"'s Today, Just the "Q"'s

1. The largest Canadian province in area...
2. A state in north-east Australia...
3. A small game bird of the pheasant family...
4. Christian sect known as 'The Society of  Friends'...
5. The code of rules followed in modern boxing; Marquise of  __________...
6. Country in the Persian gulf whose capital is  Doha.
7. A borough of New York City...
8. A colorless mineral often tinted by impurities, the purple  variety is 
amethyst and the yellow variety is citrine...
9. Acute inflammation of the tonsils caused by an  abscess...
10. Capital of Ecuador...
11. Another name for the element mercury...
12. Small tree or shrub, native to the Middle East and central  Asia which 
bears a bitter, yellow, pear-shaped fruit used as a  preserve...
13. Surname of the famous actor born in Chihuahua, Mexico, who  was in the 
film 'Zorba the Greek'(1964)...
14. An arrow having a four-edged head, fired from a  crossbow...
15. In England what are 25th march (Lady day), 24 June  (Midsummer day), 29 
September (Michaelmas day) and 25 December (Christmas  day)?
16. Surname of the Norwegian fascist leader who aided the Nazi  invasion of 
Norway in 1940...
17. 1979 film about mods and rockers starring Sting, Leslie  Ash and Phil 
Daniels...
18. Canadian archipelago of about 150 islands off the west  coast of British 
Columbia, in the pacific ocean...
19. Television program featuring Dr. Sam Beckett played by  Scott Bakula...
20. Surname of the actor whose films include 'The Big  Easy'(1987) and 'Inner 
Space'(1987)...
21. Surname of the British fashion designer whose Chelsea  boutique in 
Carnaby Street made London the focus of the world's fashion  scene in the 
mid-1960s...
22. Surname of the distinguished British stage actor whose  films include 
'Ice Cold in Alex'(1958) and 'Lawrence of Arabia'  (1962)...
23. The largest butterfly in the world which is found in Papua  New Guinea....
24. Surname of the American producer known for his development  of 'Tom and 
Jerry' cartoons...
a. - Quimby
b. - Quarth
c. - Queen
d. - Quinton
25. Ancient village on the shore of the Dead Sea and the site  of the caves 
in which the 'Dead Sea Scrolls' were  discovered...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Quebec 
2. Queensland - 
3. Quail 
4. Quakers 
5. Queensberry
6. Qatar
7. Queens 
8. Quartz 
9. Quinsy 
10.Quito 
11.Quicksilver 
12.Quince 
13. (Anthony) Quinn
14. Quarrel 
15. Quarter Days 
16. Quisling 
17. Quadrophenia 
18. Queen Charlotte Islands 
19. Quantum Leap - You were correct. ( 49% got it correct  )
20. (Dennis) Quaid 
21. (Mary) Quant
22. (Sir Anthony) Quayle
23. Queen Alexandra's Birdwing 
24. - a
25. Qumran


----------

